# Dog attack, pregnant goat



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

My goat jumped into my dogs pen. She is 4 1/2 mo pregnant & my dog shredded her neck. No huge wounds just hundreds of bite holes all over her neck. 
I gave her banimine & vets closed. I do have Penicillin & wondered if I should start her on this? How much? 1cc per 20lb sound right?
Is it safe since she is pregnant. 
This is the 2nd time my poor girl was mauled by the dogs. Different dog this time but it's just horrible. I have her wrapped up & praying she pulls thru.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Start penicillin now, yes, 1cc per 20lbs safe for pregnant does. Bananmine was a good call. Flush the wounds with betadine or iodine and spray with wound kote or blue-kote. Give some b-complex and probios daily.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Give tetanus antitoxin shot as well...best to give before yoy start cleaning the wound.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So sorry this happened!
Keep her on penicillin for 5-10 days.
Shave the area where the bite are so you can see them clearly.
Flush daily with clear warm water & a weak betadine or chlorohexine tea.
I squirt penicillin in the wounds after the flushing in addition to the injestions.
Only use weak iodine for the initial flush, it is very hard on tissue.


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

I had this happen from a stray once, I am so sorry for your poor goatie! The worst thing is to let the punctures scab over, they need to heal from inside out. I also used as above with the pen & bentadine, but I covered the wounds in ointment so they wouldnt scab over. My doe went on to give me healthy twins, hope yours does too!


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

She doesn't look good, very shocks & weak. I have no idea how long the dog had her. I'm just sick to my stomach as she was my first baby I kidded. 
I tried getting her to drink warm electrolytes & she wouldn't. I just have a bad feeling. She is in her stall with a horse blanket covering her.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Once she's cleaned up and doctored you might consider bringing her in the house for now--at least until she is over the shock. Make a soft bed for her in a warm place where you can watch her closely and give her comfort. Offer warm water with molasses in it. She probably won't take it until she chirks up a little, but it's good to have it right there when she wants it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Keep her warm...keep her calm...sending good thoughts


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Thinking of you.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree with damfino. I had a doeling attacked by a coyote and she didn't look good at all. She came in next to the fire place and I gave her molasses and water as well. Try and keep her warm and stress free the best you can. Deep breath, if your acting stressed it it's probably going to stress her out as well. If she is not a big pet then get her a heat lamp. Even blankets with hot water bottles works well


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

I went up & gave her more banimine & put a dog blanket on her. She was standing which gave me some hope. It's the first time I've seen her up since I found her at 1. 
She was very stiff & unsteady but then layed down before I left.
I need a Christmas miracle


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

So sorry - hope she pulls thru. It is very heart breaking to see such damage. 
I am sure you realize that your dog is a terrible threat to your animals or to anyone elses. We have 2 dogs but they are so good with the other critters.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

here is an extra hug...prayers out...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good advice by all.

Glad she is doing a bit better now. Praying she continues to get well. Poor girl.

Make sure she eats and gets plenty of water. Stays warm if it is cold.

I am sorry she was hurt. Don't blame yourself, you didn't know she was going to jump into the dog pen.


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Darbe is still with us this morning. Having problems getting her to eat & drink. I did syringe molasses & electrolytes into her. She tried to nibble grain but didn't eat much :-(

Should I give her baking soda paste to keep her rumen going?








I raise German shepherds so I know what a predator they can be. That's why my boy is in pen, cattle panels, with chicken wire & 2 strands of electric fence. I didn't think the goat would catapult over the fence using the storm cellar. 
I try so hard to keep all my animals safe & then this happens.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

When my goat got attacked, it took a few days before she was over the shock and her appetite was back. I did bring her inside but she was badly damaged. I mostly kept her quiet and just made food and water available. I think your girl will be ok with time, as long as you keep the wounds clean. It's going to look worse before it looks better.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

keep giving her the B complex shots


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

so glad she is up...yes..give b complex daily until she is back up and eating...grab some natural browse foods if there is much left this time of year...leaves, pine, cedar..ect...offer some greens she might enjoy to temp her to eat...alfalfa is good as well and hay...I would worry less about the grain right now...

best wishes


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, less grain right now, she is stressed and her rumen may not do well with it now.

I notice the feeder is on the ground, is there anyway to make it to where she doesn't have to go so low for it, make it level where she doesn't have to go so low. That way, it won't be as hard and painful to her when she does try to eat. Could be why she is not wanting that much of things, seeings it is her neck that has injury to it.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes, definitely put the feeder up higher. I had a goat that got attacked by coyotes one time and his neck was all bit up like your goat's. It was a couple of weeks before he could comfortably bend down to eat and drink, so I had to makes sure all his food and water was elevated. Hot compresses can help soothe those sore muscles too. My goat's neck muscles seized up all the way from his ears to his withers and took a long time to relax again. Hot compresses helped. 

I'm glad your goat is doing better today.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That's awesome!!! I would say she has a very good chance. I'm sure she is going to be sore  and probably for awhile. You have some great advise so keep it up


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

I got her to drink a quart of warm electrolytes & molasses water tonight. I didn't give her banamine but instead did 2 baby aspirin. I was told the banimine can only be given a couple days. She still isn't eating but I gave her a little yogurt via syringe.
What scares me is her color I'd quite pale in her mouth.? She is also crying sometimes which breaks my heart. I got all bandages off & her neck looks ok. 
My husband is fixing a place for her next to the house tomorrow. That way I can get a heat light on her. It's 40 tonight but suppose to get cold starting Mon.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is 3 days and depending on the problem, you can go longer with Banamine. Banamine also has anti-abortive properties so it could potentially help her keep her pregnancy.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

Glad to hear your doe is still with you - sounds like she will recover. I just thought of something I did when my doe got mauled years ago. She was so bad the vet wanted to put her down and she had to be propped up between straw bales. She had bites all over her body. Anyway -I made tea with alfalfa, parsley and some other things from the garden, lots of honey and gave her that all day long. My two girls were little then and they sat with her giving her tea licks. She survived and I think the love and the tea was a great help. My vet gave her something to give her a false feeling of being better, steroids I think. Been years ago. Thought are with you - it is so painful to see them suffering.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I recommend using banamine, I have used it up to 4 days with no issues. It will help her pain, swelling and increase her appetite. She needs the stronger pain med right now. Aspirin in this case doesn't do much for her. Banamine is given every 36 hours as needed. If she is anemic give her an iron supplement. Did she lose a lot of blood from the attack? Or do you think she is wormy? When was the last time she was wormed? 

Good idea to put her in a warm safe place.


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

It wouldnt hurt to give her some nutri drench or something similar. I sure hope she is ok !


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

So to make tea do I just steep the alfalfa in hot water? I think her throat hurts so I was going to soak chopped alfalfa in hot water to see if she eats it. Figured it can't hurt.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you can try a slurry...mix alfalfa pellets with water or electrolytes until soupy...add some yogurt and even some molasses to temp her...she may slurp it right up...or you can use a turkey baster to gently feed it to her...


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Any news....???


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Can I give prednisone to help with inflammation? We mived her today & her throats swollen. She won't drink now cuz it hurts to swallow. I have 10mg prednisone pills I gave my dog with lymphoma cancer.
It's just a thought....

Vets coming out to make the call tomorrow cuz I'm not going to let her suffer. If I can't get her to keep drinking it even swallow yogurt it's not fair


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

I am sorry she is having a hard time.. Not sure about the prednisone. Maybe the vet can bring some IV you can give sub Q til the swelling subsides...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The vet should give her Dex which will be safer for her.


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

I thought Dex would cause her to abort? That's another reason I was curious about prednisone


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Low doses of Dex given without Lute shouldn't cause her to abort. If that worries you however you could ask for Meloxicam instead. It can be given for 7 days.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

I wouldn't give up just yet. Inflammation isn't always a bad sign...as long as there is no infection you just need to control the inflammation and I would suggest meloxicam as well.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I second meloxicam, the last time I used dex on a pregnant doe it was a low end normal dose and she did abort, so I'd use meloxicam to err on the side of safety.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

The only problem with prednisone is that it exacerbates infection. It raises blood sugar, sugars grow bacteria, increased infection. It does work wonderfully on inflammation, but for most its a love hate relationship. Fabulous for the condition its indicated for, but the side effects are God awful.


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

I forgot I had sterile saline so I just gave her 120cc of fluids under the skin. My vets coming out tomorrow to hopefully help & if not to make the call as to what's best for her.


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

my husband built this yesterday so Darbe would be by the house for me. She has a heat light & seems comfortable in there. I just don't want her to suffer & this is killing me trying decide what's best.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I also agree with meloxicam. You are doing all you can. She will be in pain for a while as she heals...keeping her hydrated with sub Q fluids will help...did you try a slurry to get food into her? 

kudos to your husband building her a shelter...keep your chin up...she has a long road, but she's in good hands...


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

I made her a shredded alfalfa slurry with molasses & she wouldn't touch it. She won't even drink for me today which is why I'm second guessing everything I'm doing. :-(

We shall see what the vet thinks tomorrow. I want to get her on a stronger antibiotic to.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm sorry you're doing through this.... So rough!!


My husband and I rescued a five week old parvo puppy, and it was actually pretty similar. Hourly subQ fluids, forcing lots of meds down her throat, wondering if we were doing the right thing or if we need to put her down.... It was just absolutely awful. But then one day, she started drinking on her own. By the next day she was eating again.... And now she's a big healthy girl that donates blood to other parvo puppies!!! 

All that to say, I was very very close to having her put down because I couldn't stand to see her suffering, but there was that "what if" in the back of my head that kept me from doing it. If you have any what ifs, don't be too hasty in making a decision. She could always surprise you.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Xena the warrior princess is the black and tan!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she hurts...so its hard for her to even want to eat or drink...as hard as it is..you may need to drench or tube her...food and water equals strength...Im so sorry she doesnt see to improve...a stronger antibiotic might be good. Let us know what the vet says...sending good thoughts your way...((hugs))


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree. 

Try to drench her. Make sure, it can go through the big syringe(no needle) easily. Or use a new turkey baster. Go to the back corner of her mouth and big syringe, feed her, very slowly, be as gentle as you can.

I agree with the tubing if it is absolutely necessary, it will hurt her, as she may fight and you have to hold her neck to get it down. But if it will save her life then do it, otherwise, try to syringe feed her first. If she coughs stop until she stops coughing, then continue.


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Ed my vet just left. He said not to give up on her, she is alert but has a lot of swelling in her neck. He gave her a super strong antibiotic, Vit B shot & probios. Told me to keep giving her fluids under skin, banamine once a day & probios. Plus hot wrap her neck a couple times a day.
He said her color isn't great because she lost a lot of blood. 
I will keep fighting for her & the babies.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Glad to hear your vet wants to keep trying for her! Sounds like he gave you good instructions.

What is her actual due date?


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

Sounds good, Bless you! 
My does neck swelled out like a soft ball on the side of her neck from the infection, we had to drain it, it was a mess... But she p[ulled through, sounds like your girl will too. Keep bringing her leaves soaked hay and sub Q. I used the duravett equivalent to nutri drench and gave it several times a day... she really liked it and I feel it helped a lot.
Best wishes !


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

First of February is her due date. 
When I'm doing the hot compress can I wrap the hot towels in plastic to help hold heat & moisture in? I feel like I'm not able to let it sit on her long enough to do much good.


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

What's safe for me to bend up & syringe feed her?
I'm considering the following
Yogurt
Alfalfa
Raw eggs
Banana
Fresh canned pumpkin
Cereal? Frosted shredded wheat

Should I add sweet feed or chopped corn in a mash? 

Just trying to get calories into her. What about gator aid?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

alfalfa, yogurt, pumpkin..add a dash of cayenne pepper for warmth, electrolytes to make it a slurry...Banana is ok..cooked oatmeal is ok,..no raw egg...I would avoid corn right now as well...


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I'd stay away from eggs and meats with a goat.

Good luck! I'm glad she's hanging in there. You're doing a good job. It's hard to see them in pain, but she sounds like she's still fighting. Keep at it.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Good job taking care of your girl. One thing that can help with hot compresses is to take out a bucket of hot water and two hand towels, then just keep switching them. A hot water bottle also works well, as does a bag of dry rice or beans heated in the microwave (although I hear that moist warm compresses are better for muscle spasms).

I hope she pulls through for you and that her babies will be ok. It's scary when stuff like this happens.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice given.

Glad a vet seen her. Did they say to flush or clean the wounds daily? The bandage needs changing as well.

You can buy Alfalfa pellets and make a slurry with it. No grains right now because of the stress.


----------



## GoatKid1 (Dec 28, 2015)

Check for any discharge, infection can set in FAST. Just a little pus is a sign of an infection. If that happens, take her to a vet right away, they will probably give her ointments or antibiotics. Infections are a very easy fix if treated, if not treated though, an infection will kill her. Once sepsis sets in there is not much that can be done.


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

She is not good this morning!!! Not holding her head up & bellowing. I think there is more damage done then any of us thought. 
I just gave her baking soda & she is belching bad....
I think she is trying to die on me. She is giving up


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

oh no..Im so sorry...could she be bloated? inactivity can cause rumen issues...dehydration can be painful as well....try to get more fluids in her...I wish I had better words of wisdom for you...Im so sorry...you are doing all you can...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is she bloated? Extended way above the left rib cage. If so, give her human Gas X and massage her left side(rumen). Make her move around. Don't let her lay down until the bloat is under control. Any rumen sounds and movement on her left side?

Call the vet and tell them what is happening. If her lower inner eyelids are real pale pink to white, give her an iron supplement. The vet may have a shot of it they can give her in case it it the anemia bringing her down. 

What is her temp?


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

She is gone, it was the most humane thing I could do. Once the hot compresses were applied the Adema in her neck exploded. It was infection & she was suffering.

Thank you for your help


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

So so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm so sorry you lost her. I'm sure you did all you could.


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

She never did have a temp, could the shock of hidden the infection? What looked like fluid sloughed off & she had a huge hole that was not there originally. I feel so horrible...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry. At least her suffering is over... ((hugs))


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

So sorry  I suppose her temp could have remained low despite an infection from shock and blood loss.

So sorry. You gave her the best chance you could. Sometimes despite our efforts we lose some. She passed having known your love and caring touch.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost her.


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I am so sorry that you lost her. So heartbreaking...
I hope that you can find some measure of comfort in knowing that you did all that could be done for her. No one could have done a better job! 
I could tell that you loved her and she undoubtedly lived her life knowing that as well. 
She was a lucky goat to have you. 
xxx Hug xxx


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

She left this world being loved and cared for, that's what any creature can hope for. Infection doesn't always mean fever, if her immune system was suppressed by her other injuries then she wouldn't necessarily have a fever. And I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

So sorry you lost her. 
You did the best you could.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone. I just regret not keeping any of her kids from her 2 pregnancies. Plus knowing my dog caused this is just heart wrenching.

I did contact the lady I sold her only daughter to. I asked if I could breed her next fall & she is going to let me. So I may get Darbes granddaughter. I have a little hope. It may sound silly, I know.

Here is Darbe the day she was born with her momma Alice, who passed away 2 years ago.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

It doesn't sound silly at all.


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Doesn't sound silly at all. I hope you get a little girl!


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

I hope you get a doe! I know exactly how you feel. Goats may seem silly to some, but we know the magic they hold


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not silly at all, I agree. :sadhappy:


----------

